# Marine Reserve EOD Contact



## JrodBones (Feb 9, 2015)

I am trying to find a point of contact for Marine Corps Reserve EOD. From my understanding there is not a reserve EOD unit and EOD Marines simply get attached to units that rate EOD. I know it's an MOS that has to be LAT moved into so just trying to see how I may be able to get some accurate info on this.

And before it's mentioned, I did talk to my career planner and his exact words were, "I'm outta here in 6 weeks so I don't really care about anything else. Maybe the new guy will be all moto."

If I should post this in Marine SOF thread please advise.

Thanks


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 9, 2015)

Gotta love the career jammer. 

Hope you can get some answers.


----------



## mac21 (Feb 9, 2015)

You could try another career planner. Guys in my unit frequented the regiment and division career planners because our battalion career planner was similar to yours.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2015)

JrodBones said:


> ...I did talk to my career planner and his exact words were, "I'm outta here in 6 weeks so I don't really care about anything else..."


 
There are two kinds of people in this world, facilitators and obstructionists. You've already found an obstructionist. :wall: You might have to transfer to a reserve unit that has an open EOD billet. I think the training for 2336s is done at Eglin. Good luck.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 11, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> There are two kinds of people in this world, facilitators and obstructionists. You've already found an obstructionist. :wall: You might have to transfer to a reserve unit that has an open EOD billet. I think the training for 2336s is done at Eglin. Good luck.



NAVSCOLEOD left Indian Head twenty years ago, at least. Except for any service specific Phase I type course, it's all done at Eglin. 

I wish I had some good current information to share, but I went through the course almost nine years ago, and I know nothing of Marine recruiting for the MOS. All the same, @JrodBones , I wish you all the best at getting in and passing.


----------

